# Clear communication needed



## sour_grapes (Dec 22, 2013)

Well, I asked my wife to get me of those egg-shaped barbecue grills for Christmas. I have always wanted one of those. I guess I should have been more specific.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 22, 2013)

Paul that is just too funny.......


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 22, 2013)

Paul, I can't remember the name of those but we had quite a lengthy discussion on those a few years ago. I heard they are awesome. There are two versions, the one they sell at Lowes and the original (several hudred dollars difference in price). I think it was ibglowin that said there is a huge difference in quality and cooking between the two also.

Another one we talked about that has always peaked my interest in the La Caja China. http://www.lacajachina.com/Best-Barbecue-Grills-s/38.htm


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 22, 2013)

runningwolf..that is the same as spliting a 55 gallon barrel in half and welding a grill on the top...cut a hole in the end for air , and your done.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 22, 2013)

sorry i was wrong, after watching this, they are completely diffrent..
but now that i have seen it, i have to build one this week.
thanks...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaRtx35ELAo[/ame]


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 22, 2013)

All you need is a Weber kettle. Although I'll admit I also have a Weber smoker.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 22, 2013)

Jim, that IS a Weber kettle underneath all that snow!

Dan, the word you are looking for is "Kamado." There are, as you point out, the originals and the imitators. Basically, it comes down to whether the vessel is metal or ceramic. I tried to make a "poor man's Kamado" using huge flower pots last summer, but the pot broke from heat. Oh well.

I had never seen the China cooker. Will look into it.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 22, 2013)

Dan 
That is really a good grill ! 
I just wish it was more versatile - other than just pork

I just edited this as I looked it over again and noticed this
Versatility: 16-18 whole Chickens, 4-6 Turkeys, 8-10 Pork Ribs Slabs, 8-10 Pork Shoulders etc, etc...

Now we are COOKING !!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 22, 2013)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Dan
> That is really a good grill !
> I just wish it was more versatile - other than just pork
> 
> ...



...or an entire pig


----------



## cimbaliw (Dec 22, 2013)

Bobby Flay did a great throwdown show centered around Cuban pork butt cooked on La Caja China. Seems a shipment bound for somewhere washed up on the shores of Cuba and now the piece is a staple of Cuban cooking.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 22, 2013)

Dan
I just noticed their accessory page - a top grill for cooking brats,dogs,burgers and such while still cooking your pork !!

http://www.lacajachina.com/Top-Grill-Models-1-2-p/lcc-a119.htm


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 22, 2013)

sour_grapes said:


> Jim, that IS a Weber kettle underneath all that snow.



I know. Is that yours? 

Kamado cookers are great. Big green egg and Primo are two of the best. Would love to have either.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 22, 2013)

Steve I look at these pretty close a few years ago. I think it would be fun to have but I think storage for one thing would be an issue. I don't think it is anything you would want to leave out in the weather and it would take up a fair amount of room in a shed.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 22, 2013)

Jim, Yes it is mine. Next to it is the gas grill -- which, for the last few years, I use only to store paper to start the charcoal grill!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 22, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Steve I look at these pretty close a few years ago. I think it would be fun to have but I think storage for one thing would be an issue. I don't think it is anything you would want to leave out in the weather and it would take up a fair amount of room in a shed.



I agree Dan ! 
I would use it no more than 4 times a year ( including scout events ) so it would be a hassle for storage. It is very impressive though !!
Im toying with the idea - I am not sure what the wife would say - Yea I already know that answer !

But it is still cool !!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 23, 2013)

sour_grapes said:


> Jim, Yes it is mine. Next to it is the gas grill -- which, for the last few years, I use only to store paper to start the charcoal grill!



I hear ya. My gasser hasn't been used in a few years. I really need to get rid of it - it's just taking up space. I have a Weber Performer, which has the propane starter. It's awesome. I cook everything on it.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 23, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> I hear ya. My gasser hasn't been used in a few years. I really need to get rid of it - it's just taking up space. I have a Weber Performer, which has the propane starter. It's awesome. I cook everything on it.



The Performer would be nice to have! A few years ago, I crudely fashioned a propane starter for my charcoal chimney starter by scavenging the side burner from my old gas grill; I turned its bowl over, and fit it to the bottom of the chimney. It worked great, but I got lazy and found that just lighting a piece of paper under the chimney was easier than setting that up. However, a PROPER (i.e., built-in) propane starter -- now you're cooking!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 23, 2013)

how to start charcoal.....


----------



## tonyt (Dec 23, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> I know. Is that yours?
> 
> Kamado cookers are great. Big green egg and Primo are two of the best. Would love to have either.



I have the large oval ceramic Primo. Love it. Low and slow at 200 degrees to pizza oven at 600+. Holds a temp for hours with no effort. I usually get three or four cooks from one load of lump.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 27, 2013)

I have had pigs and black bear cooked on that China cooker a few times and it comes out awesome. The bait store I go to uses 2 of them every year. After the food is done we throw some firewood on it and stand around it to keep warm as their shop is to small to all be in.


----------

